
Contracts are Breaking Smart - hosslayne
https://medium.com/the-exofiles/contracts-are-breaking-smart-106ebd614a5#.56j76wax9
======
bobbba
Very comprehensive and easy to understand. Smart contracts will change the way
the world works - they question is when.

